# 95 Pathfinder - R headlight just comes on



## mm82831 (Jun 20, 2005)

My problem - sometimes the R headlight comes on without the headlight switch being activated, and the only way to turn it off is to pull the R headlight fuse. The L is never a problem. Activating the headlight switch on and off has no affect. Per research on this site, I believe my issue is in the switch. I removed it and I plan to clean the contacts, but I do not understand how the switch activates to turn the R headlight on. The R and L contacts are open with the lights off, and close when the lights are turned on. For the R headlight to activate on its own, the contact would have to close without the switch being activated. Is this a common problem, or maybe I have something else I need to check? Thanks for the help.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

This is very odd, hence the lack of responses. Does this happen with the ignition off? Does this happen with both high and low beam, or is it just the daytime running light? Maybe there's a short in the light's hot wire.

If you can't find the problem, you could divert the hot wire back to the dash and put in a toggle switch. Fast and dirty. Or better yet, cut out the hot wire at the light and the headlight switch, and run a new wire. I had to do this to fix the glove box light in our PF, which wouldn't work and had previously been implicated in a dashboard wiring short.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> This is very odd, ...


Very odd indeed. see post A '94 and a '95 having this same unusual problem in the same month!? (humming theme music from Twilight Zone).


----------



## mm82831 (Jun 20, 2005)

The light comes on with the ignition off and the car parked. It may come on when driving, but I cannot tell. When I pull the fuse for a while, I can re-insert it, and the R light does not come on (light switch off). I think I will wait unit it does it again, and then spread the R contact in the switch (I have it accessable). If the contacts are together I will know the problem. If the contacts are not together, the next area I will check is for an internal short in the switch. I did not see the similar issue on this board until after my post (I had searched the day before). I agree it is a strange issue, and I suspect we have exactly the same problem.


----------



## flex968 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Nissan Headlight stuck on*

 I have a 95 Pathfinder and My driver-side *headlight will not turn off.*It will not turn off at all Keys In / Keys Out. Ignition on / Ignition Off. 
Only way I could get it to turn off is to unplug the lamp. 
Any results from the previous replies?


----------



## flex968 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Another 95 Pathfinder Question... *
Anybody know if the rear window switch commonly goes bad? 
I was going to go to a junk yard and pull a new one but dont know if it's the switch or the actuator...


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Check your headlight switch, it's the only thing that can make the headlight come on by itself. Rear window switches commonly break as far as I've seen.


----------



## rickreyer (Mar 20, 2009)

*'95 truck headlamp stays on w/ switch off!!*

I'm also having the same problem with the passenger side headlamp staying on ( ghosting, not a full, strong beam) when the egnition switch is off on my '95 truck....had some corrosion around the battery and thought it got to the headlamp plug...changed that, but it still happens sometimes. Also the running lights ( not the turn signals ) are not switching on?????


----------



## options13 (Jun 3, 2007)

Has anyone figured this out? I have the same issue with my 94 PU. I wouldn't think it would be the switch, because it is only the one light. Could the plug be bad?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

88pathoffroad said it.... h/light switch
cleaning the contacts will buy you some time


----------



## OkcOffRoader (Feb 25, 2005)

its all about the switch like they said....my right light wouldnt come on for me....got a different switch at salvage, then the left wouldnt come on...get some plastic/electrical spray cleaner (something that wont harm thin plastic) and hose down your switch (after u remove it of course) let it dry and try it..if that dont work go buy one from salvage, if you leave ur steering column apart when you go its real easy to check the part you just bought and swap it out if it dont work while your still there....DONT TRY BENDING THE CONTACTS, YOU WILL NEVER GET THEM RIGHT AGAIN, dont ask how i know this!!!


----------



## rickreyer (Mar 20, 2009)

*right head light won't turn off, ghosts*

I thought I had it fixed after cleaning the switch.....nope, happened shortly after the cleaning.....I had a problem with some corrosion around the battery and wshed it off.. this corrupted a A/C wire near the battery and headlight....I think the corrosion wash got the headlight wire too....now I can't find a good wireing diagram to show what's in line with the wireing, maybe a connecter that's grounded out with corrosion??

Thanx for the help
~ r.r.~


----------



## Platinum_Racing (Jul 6, 2008)

Try replacing the switch. Nissan headlight switches have separate contacts for the left, and right high beams, as well as to turn off the headlighs when the high beams are on. I always wondered why they designed them that way.


----------



## rickreyer (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Platinum Racing......Because of the fouled wire and connection I had with the air conditioning, that's in the same area as the battery tray I cleaned the rust/corrosion from, I figured the same fouling happened to the headlight wireing, I did changed the light plug....I can't find a good wireing diagram for that area to see if their is a wire connecter their to be fouled. Do you know where there's a good looking diagram for 1995 light truck on the web? I took the switch out and it looked good/clean???? The light is not completely on just ghosting, which made me think; ground short.

Thanks for any guidence
~ r.r.~


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Try this.

http://www.*******.com/FSM/pathfinder/1995_Pathfinder/el.pdf

Substitute ********** for "n i c o c l u b" no spaces


----------



## syberhunter (Oct 10, 2012)

Any tutorials on how to remove/replace the headlight switch on a 93 pathfinder? Thx


----------



## rickreyer (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for everybody's help and advice...finally bit the bullet ( after running new wires and lamps/connectors, that didn't help) and let a shop handle it...whis bang boom! new switch and wala!..could have done it myself but was sure it was a corroded wire someplace, and not the switch.....


----------

